# Ovulation pain - how bad?



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

I'm on cd13 but no +opk yet.  Since about 11.30 I have had really bad pains around ovary area and spreading to my back... bit like AF pains.  I've been aware of ovulation before but it's never been this painful.  I'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid.  does anyone else get this?  Does the pain come first then you ovulate... I'm confused!!!  

Thank you for reading.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Karin
I've moved this to the Clomid board, am sure some of the lovely ladies here will be able to advise you.
Take care
Gayn
X


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Karin  

everyone is different + clomiod can change your cycles unfortunately this could make OV a wee bit more noticable, if the pain gets worse i would suggest contacting whoever prescribed them + raise your concerns, as for OV pain my ovaries were tender just before OV as they swell + this causes the discomfort

try not to worry to much, make sure you drink lots of water, as for OPK's they arent always correct, try + get as much BMS in as you can + i wish you luck 

xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Karin

I too am on clomid my 3rd cycle CD12 and I have been getting pains for about 3 days now! All my opk's say neg, I dont trust them, if your hormone levels are a little bit higher or lower than what the opk's can read, it will give you a false reading, so dont let them get you down  

As for the pains, Mine have been like AF pains. got a really sharp one in my left side, then it moved right down into the bottom of my stomch, just above my pant line and has been achin all day!  

Same as Cleg says, if you are worried about it, contact your GP/ GYN and let him know, but as far as I know from reading and research, the pains are normally a normal sign (and the spots, food cravings, hot flushes etc)  

Good luck and hope this cycle is the one for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi Karin,

just read ur topic and i am in the same boat as u, 

apart from i dont use opk's.. 

this is my 6th month of clomid, and since yesterday i see to be having really strange, strong ovulation pains, ,,,on each ovary then in the middle... sometimes its that sore i double over...... has any1 else had this on clomid, i am on day 17 so it is 'o' time, 

any1 advice please,,,


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Kewlgirlno1

Yes I get the same, pains each side and in the middle. I thought they were ov pains, but maybe there just clomid pains then. Have you been getting them on every cycle or is this first month you have felt the?
Linz xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

as has already been said OV is normal so please try not to worry, all you can do if it gets that uncomfortable is ring whoever prescribed the clomid + see what they have to say + remember to drink lots of fluid

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi

i found a hot water bottle helped the achey pains around ov time when i had clomid, dont have it too hot though! or a nice warm bath might help too. as Cleg said, its normal to have these pains but if they get too unbearable then speak to the gp/cons to get checked out incase of ohss. remember to drink plenty of fluids as this can help prevent ohss. 

good luck

jo


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls,,

thanx for u replies, 

i went for a nice hottish shower last night and the pains subsided, 

now i just have 'o' on my right ovary., 

and this is about the 3rd month this has happened, but this month we managed to b'd,,, yesterday afternoon, this morning and again a little while ago, will again tonight and again in the morning,, hoping this month is it,, 


xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Karin, the pain i had whilst ovulating on clomid was horrific.. honestly I felt as thought i were walking like John Wayne (it happened to be NYE), I felt like I had tennis balls either side of my knickers!

Good luck matey

Bev xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies ladies... at least I knwo it's normal (well as normal as clomid gets!! ) I still have really bad pains today and no +opk...  Does anyone know if clomid has an accumalative (SP?) effect?

*Bev* That is a very good description of how it feels!!! 

*Kewlgirl* Sounds like you have had lots of BMS at the right time. 

*Jo* I will try the hot water bottle tonight... have been upping my water intake too.

*Linz * Sounds as though a lot of people get these pains.

*Cleg* I'm on the BMS train!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------

